# Not a good walk today



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

So, my dog is 7 months old. She had her first puppy class trainig 2 months ago it went well. Well, today my husband and I took her for a walk, we live by the woods/creek so people often bring their dogs there to run aroud leash free. I do the same. Today, Arexa was running around doing her thing, and these two teenagers were just entreing the woods, Arexa's fur went up and she started barking and circling around them, it almost looked like she was nipping but she was about 20 inches away from the teenagers. She wouldn't listen to me and my husband to leave them alone. The guys were nice and they weren't saying anything they kept walkning ahead. The dog ignored them at first when they were walknig way ahead but when they got about 25 feet from us thats when she lost it. I was so scared thinking that she would bite them!  Arexa will be taking another training class after thanksgiving, any thoughts on what kind of class would be good at her age? Do you think she is starting to have aggression problem? Was that fear agression?..She wasnt running away from the guys but instead at them..


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Speaking from someone who has 2 reactive GSDs, not an expert, I wouldn't walk Arexa off leash until you have total control.
Each time she has an outburst like that, it is just practice for more of it.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dotty said:


> Speaking from someone who has 2 reactive GSDs, not an expert, I wouldn't walk Arexa off leash until you have total control.
> Each time she has an outburst like that, it is just practice for more of it.


Yes, thats what I told hubby today, no more off leash walking until she gets some serious training, I don't want her to bite anyone.


----------



## k9carrie (Oct 22, 2012)

You can also use a long line until she is obedience trained.


----------



## Nikisconfuzed (Nov 19, 2012)

My Shadow was like that at first, she was also a "prong" puppy according to the trainer (shutzhund trainer). I was more stubborn that she, but after at minimum of 30 min -1 hour a day walking in the areas that caused those reactions she became desensitized to that type of issues, without a prong. She actually grew to a point where she tolerated almost everyone, including living in a home with a daycare having people come in and out all the time.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

k9carrie said:


> You can also use a long line until she is obedience trained.


A long line is good to teach recall on. As for training, if you're interested in working a sport such as Schutzhund, I would look into a club in your area. 

 Kat


----------



## StephenV (Jan 16, 2006)

My rescue male can be confrontational like that. My behaviorist trainer recommends positive counterconditioning in steps. Example: Calm stranger appears, throws down yummy treat, leaves. repeat, repeat, repeat. Then, stranger appears, throws down yummy treat, just stands there. repeat etc. There's more to it than that, but that's the idea.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep her leashed, train and socialize. how much time
are you spending training and socializing?


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

We have a back clip harness and a long nylon lunge line that we let our 6 month old drag around when we are at the beach or in a field. You could try that and its long enough that its always within reach of mine or my husband's grab. We also will call him to us randomly and treat him for coming and then send him back to play but I am no where near comfortable with letting him off leash yet.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> keep her leashed, train and socialize. how much time
> are you spending training and socializing?


 
We dont go to dog park anymore beacause she was attacked there twice, I take her to the ranch and there is a small dog park there that usually has 2 dogs, she behaves well in the park and on walks she does't throw herself like that at people at all, this is something new I saw today and it kinda shocked me, she is usually friendly to everyone, I don't know what got into her. She trusts women immidietely though, training can't come soon enough  My biggest hope is that it wasn't fear aggression.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

julie87 said:


> So, my dog is 7 months old. She had her first puppy class trainig 2 months ago it went well. Well, today my husband and I took her for a walk, we live by the woods/creek so people often bring their dogs there to run aroud leash free. I do the same. Today, Arexa was running around doing her thing, and these two teenagers were just entreing the woods, Arexa's fur went up and she started barking and circling around them, it almost looked like she was nipping but she was about 20 inches away from the teenagers. She wouldn't listen to me and my husband to leave them alone. The guys were nice and they weren't saying anything they kept walkning ahead. The dog ignored them at first when they were walknig way ahead but when they got about 25 feet from us thats when she lost it. I was so scared thinking that she would bite them!  Arexa will be taking another training class after thanksgiving, any thoughts on what kind of class would be good at her age? Do you think she is starting to have aggression problem? Was that fear agression?..She wasnt running away from the guys but instead at them..


 
Sounds to me that Arexa's owners have leash issues!

If you have a leash on your dog it is a LOT harder for her to bite something!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Sounds to me that Arexa's owners have leash issues!
> 
> If you have a leash on your dog it is a LOT harder for her to bite something!


Is leash a real solution to her aggression? She was fine off the leash until now.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Actually, you are talking about a 13 year old at this point in her life. I don't know if you have had/are to young to have teens/ got dogs instead, BUT they go through this teenage phase too. You need to do what the posts above say, training. Please don't be amazed by your all the sudden out of control teenager. MANY parents have been shocked by this. Guess what? Being a dog owner puts you in the same boat. You and your dog will be ok. Training, and trainer help is out there.


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know if this is true or not but I've noticed with our 4 month old that he picks up on fear easily. We have another full grown black german shepherd in our area that fears our little guy... as soon as he moved back from our guy, our guy attacked. 

The thing to get them over this is make them realize you are in charge, and you do have to remain calm. If you are scared, the dog, somehow picks up on this and will feed off it. I don't know why this is, but when I train with our guy, I am 'to the point' and don't look back at all. I keep him busy. A busy puppy doesn't have time for distractions. 

Granted, I'm on my first dog, and I am training my wife and our two students to do the same. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

julie87 said:


> Is leash a real solution to her aggression? She was fine off the leash until now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


It's not a solution to the problem, but it's a way to control it so no one gets hurt. 

This is almost certainly a fear reaction. Those kids were no threat, but for whatever reason, your dog thinks otherwise... hence a reaction out of fear of the unknown. 

This is about the time she's transitioning from innocent little puppy to a more mature mindset. Kind of like doggie puberty. That's probably why you're probably just starting to see these changes in her and why she was fine until now. She really needs a good trainer and control (leash) when out in public at all times for now on. It's just the way it has to be unless you want to risk a possible attack or bite.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

julie87 said:


> Is leash a real solution to her aggression? She was fine off the leash until now.
> 
> 
> *NOT a solution - but a needed management thing!*
> ...


1. She is growing up and assuming her adult temperament.

2. You didn't seem to habe ANY control over your dog who then acted very aggessively!

3. Off lead is totally irresponsible now that you know that you have an aggressive dog!

4. Maybe try training under the guidance of a pro trainer with experience in aggressive dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you don't have to go to dog parks. try finding a dog
or 2 that you can set up play dates with. you don't
have to wait for class to train and socialize. i like
training in short sessions. each session is 5 to 10 minutes.
during the course of a day i could easily have 10 to 15 sessions.
it sounds like a lot but if you add up the time spent training
it's an hour or a little more. i look at training and socializing
as the same thing. when i'm introducing my dog to people,
other animals, different places, sudden noises, the woods,
the mall, center city, the farm, the farm animals, joggers,
bikers, the flocks of birds in the woods, etc, am i training
or socializing? i see training and socializing being cery closely tied
together.

don't wait for class to train and socialize. train and socialize everyday
and often. after class train/practice what you have learned everyday.



julie87 said:


> We dont go to dog park anymore beacause she was attacked there twice, I take her to the ranch and there is a small dog park there that usually has 2 dogs, she behaves well in the park and on walks she does't throw herself like that at people at all, this is something new I saw today and it kinda shocked me, she is usually friendly to everyone, I don't know what got into her. She trusts women immidietely though, training can't come soon enough  My biggest hope is that it wasn't fear aggression.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the suggestion of a session or two with a private trainer is a good idea. I would try to find one whose solution is NOT an prong or an e collar. The reaction your dog had is definitely fear based. And although aversive techniques may work to curb the behavior in some dogs, in others it can exacerbate it. And then you still have not addressed the underlying fear that the dog is experiencing. 

Like was also suggested, This trainer will explain to you how to create positive associations with the thing that set your dog off. There are many wonderful books out there by some great trainers that also detail how to manage and retrain a fearful dog, but I have found that a one on one training session can be more effective in showing me what exactly I need to do.

Jean Donaldson, Patricia McConnell both have books out on fear aggression in dogs. Focus, Not Fear is one title, another is Scaredy Dog.

Good luck, it is good that you are addressing this issue now. Letting it go and hoping that she grows out of it won't necessarily work. It definitely didn't work for our dog!


----------

